# Thoughts on the Arco Tote



## Luv2Shop1

Has anyone seen the Arco Tote in person yet? Own it?

I love the simplicity of the design--and the suede is gorgeous!

Here are some pix:


----------



## indiaink

.


----------



## diane278

I’ve seen it in the leather. I thought it looked nice.  Of everything I saw at that time in the boutique, it was the one bag that I really liked. I requested one in suede but haven’t heard anything yet.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

diane278 said:


> I’ve seen it in the leather. I thought it looked nice.  Of everything I saw at that time in the boutique, it was the one bag that I really liked. I requested one in suede but haven’t heard anything yet.



Thanks for the reply! It's a classic tote for sure. I think the larger woven panels gives it a nice contemporary look. 

if you end up seeing the suede please post your thoughts as I’m really curious!


----------



## diane278

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Thanks for the reply! It's a classic tote for sure. I think the larger woven panels gives it a nice contemporary look.
> 
> if you end up seeing the suede please post your thoughts as I’m really curious!


I’ve been told by my SA that it’s in a shipment from the Italian warehouse to the US.....I’ll certainly let you know, as I have wanted a suede bag for awhile now.


----------



## vesna

Wow, lovely !


----------



## Tish22

I'm obsessed with all things Arco lol


----------



## Luv2Shop1

diane278 said:


> I’ve been told by my SA that it’s in a shipment from the Italian warehouse to the US.....I’ll certainly let you know, as I have wanted a suede bag for awhile now.



Awesome! I look forward to hearing more!

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## diane278

I just posted a reveal. My bag arrived this morning and it’s exactly what I had hoped for.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

diane278 said:


> I just posted a reveal. My bag arrived this morning and it’s exactly what I had hoped for.



Thanks for taking the time to post photos--your bag is gorgeous! Congrats again!


----------



## Roe

i've been thinking of the splurge of this arco tote but in the shearling.  if anyone has it, please post pics.


----------

